# Cascades, Pale Malt, Wheat Malt And Saflager 04



## Brewtus (13/6/09)

I had some MO Pale malt, 1/2 kg of wheat malt, plenty of Cascades and a few yeasts but want to take advantage of the cold to do a lager.

Any ideas or at least an idea of how much hops if I try

2.5kg MO pale malt
0.5 kg Wheat malt
1.5kg liquid pale ME

Saflager 04

Thanks,


----------



## j1gsaw (13/6/09)

id probably 30g at 60 min
and 15g at 15min.
m2c


----------



## Stuster (13/6/09)

Brewtus said:


> Saflager 04



Don't think there is a Saflager 04. There's Safale S-04 or Saflager 34/70.

For the cascades, I guess it depends on how hoppy you want. What are you aiming for?


----------



## Brewtus (13/6/09)

It is defiantly a Saflager, the original pack came with an ESB kit and I am reusing the yeast. The temp range was 11 to 17 deg. I have other yeast like US05, Nottingham ale if I can't find a good recipe but as it is cold I can do lager.

I like a medium bitterness but would rather go a little more bitter if in doubt. The cascades are 7.8%. I like a hoppy taste and smell but IPA is to strong for me. I don't want any adjuncts so I expect a malty flavour so the hops will need to balance it.


----------

